# GAT 25 Meter Indoor Shoot Dec 7th



## Archery Mom (Oct 24, 2013)

It's that time of year..Time for our yearly 25 Meter Indoor Shoot.

GEORGIA ARCHERY ASSOCIATION 
25 Meter Indoor Shoot 
This is a registered Star FITA Event

Hosted by: Georgia Archery Team 
TOURNAMENT INFORMATION SHEET 

DATE: Saturday December 7th  @ 9:00 am and 1:00 pm 
SHOOTING TIMES: 9:00 AM PRACTICE @ 8:00 AM & 1:00PM Practice @12:00 
TOURNAMENT FORMAT: 25-METER FITA I INDOOR ROUND, 60 ARROWS. 

VENUE LOCATION: 
Parker Road Recreation Center 
1400 Parker Road, Conyers, Ga. 30094 

TOURNAMENT FEE: $25 per Archer. 

We look forward to seeing you there..


----------



## Archery Mom (Oct 25, 2013)

so everyone knows, this is 60 arrows, 3 arrows per end @ 25 meters and you will shoot a 60cm face, you can choose single spot or verticle 3 spot.. see you there.


----------



## Ten is my Friend (Nov 10, 2013)

*25 Meter Shoot*

Con we use fat arrows?


----------



## In the zone (Nov 10, 2013)

Ten is my Friend said:


> Con we use fat arrows?



As long as they are FITA legal (9.3 mm or less).

The is a registered Star FITA, so world records can be broken at this tournament.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 11, 2013)

i'm working on it


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 17, 2013)

If I were to be able to make it.... would you have NFAA and/or USA archery memberships available at sign up? Or do you need to be a member?


----------



## Big John (Nov 19, 2013)

Gettin Ready!!! Hope I can hit the target every time!!!


----------



## In the zone (Nov 19, 2013)

Brian from GA said:


> If I were to be able to make it.... would you have NFAA and/or USA archery memberships available at sign up? Or do you need to be a member?



Brian,

No membership is required (this year).  In the future it will be due to USAA regulations (insurance coverage).

Jim


----------



## Archery Mom (Nov 20, 2013)

Please note, if you are not a US Archery member you are not elegible to break records.. just FYI..


----------



## GRIV (Nov 20, 2013)

ALC Hornets have a group coming down. See you there!


----------



## Archery Mom (Nov 21, 2013)

sounds great Griv.. See you and the gang there.


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 29, 2013)

We have to put our favorite khakis on for this event? I need to know if I've got to put away the overalls for a day.


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 3, 2013)

as long as your overalls are NOT Denim, you can wear them.. you can wear what ever color just no Denim


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 3, 2013)

i'll see y'all at 1 if that line isn't full??


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 4, 2013)

we will have 20 targets, 16 are full.. see you there Practice at 12 and shooting at 1


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm definitely coming, got my allowance...so save me a place


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 4, 2013)

*Smoke*

I will take one of them spots...


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 4, 2013)

now bottemline, remember Putnam county...are you sure you don't have something else to do??  the 3d archer and I will be there to show you the way.  I do believe mc might show up, and you can give him a whoopin, lol


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 4, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> now bottemline, remember Putnam county...are you sure you don't have something else to do??  the 3d archer and I will be there to show you the way.  I do believe mc might show up, and you can give him a whoopin, lol



Lol....get em Lennox......remember Putnam Co.....he had a headache after CBG! Good memory!


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah, and don't remember to bring scotty along to carry your bow, lol  we may get the squirrel to his first indoor yet.  trip x might even show, and maybe the doggie.  he and jumbo are good buddies, lol!!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 4, 2013)

Triple x said he was coming too


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 5, 2013)

*Smoke*

I talked to MC he said he would be there to sign autographs ..     Maybe hes scared of a little competition...


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 5, 2013)

saw corey tonight at leon's.  I believe he's coming.  he's got the right arrows, just needs to take the battery out of his lp light.  @michelle  somebody said no camo quivers??  is that right???


----------



## In the zone (Dec 6, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> saw corey tonight at leon's.  I believe he's coming.  he's got the right arrows, just needs to take the battery out of his lp light.  @michelle  somebody said no camo quivers??  is that right???



Camo quivers are allowed.  Just no camo clothing or denim jeans.

Jim


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks, I thought that was a little extreme..I've got my $25 stuck down in my shoe...see ya there


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 7, 2013)

no tripx, no clarks, no abhunter, no spanka, no andy, no beat downs r us, no anybody...BUT the 3d archer and the bottemline showed to hold down the 3d honor. if big john came, I didn't see him.  he might have shot in the morning. the 3d man got tied for 2nd.  he didn't beat jimbo, but he gave him a good run.  pic's tomorrow..have to downsize


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 8, 2013)

We want to thank everyone for coming out and supporting the GAA and the GAT. We had an awesome turnout and the concessions were amazing (esp the Vickie Concoction..) 

Here are the results.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 8, 2013)

had a great time, shot like a mullet for the first half; but managed to pull my head out of my rear for the last 10 ends.  butch and the squirrel man showed..nobody else??  here are a few miserable pic's  it was the squirrel's first shoot, and he did great.  butch tied for 2nd


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 8, 2013)

check out that kid in pic #5..notice his bow hand.  he cut his index finger to the bone..got stitches and a splint.  his name is cody lucas, and he's a gamer.  he was flipping the arrow back up on the rest with his hurt finger. that one target pic is one of butches routine 30's, he's shooting the series 22's with the big green fletching.  squirrel was smokin' and he wasn't jokin'


----------



## slab_slayer (Dec 8, 2013)

I made the 3rd pic ( black shirt ) those guys were shooting right beside my daughter.  Small world!


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 9, 2013)

yep, sadly enough, the archery world is a very small world...and getting smaller all the time.  lots of new faces all the time.  I used to know everybody that shot, now...I don't know hardly anyone


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 9, 2013)

was your daughter shooting on target 20 with butch and mark???  I was assigned to that target, so there were 4 on the same target.  no can do with those larger target faces.  so since she was there 1st, I had to move down to target 25.  I wanted to shoot with butch, but that's the luck of the draw, lol


----------

